# [Word 2003] VBA-Projekt erstellen



## eyecat (28. Februar 2008)

hey leute

ich hab da ein echtes problem ... so bitte ich doch mir echte vba freaks bei der aufgabe zu helfen, und zwar...muss diese aufgabe gelöst werden und ich weiß gar nicht wie ich anfangen soll...und das in Word (2003) 

*Erstellen Sie eine automatisierte Anwendung für die Bürokommunikation mit Hilfe von VBA*

Eine der Hauptaufgaben in der Bürokommunikation ist das Verbessern von Routinearbeiten im Schriftverkehr. Sich wiederholende Vorgänge gilt es zu strukturieren, mit dem Ziel, diese auf ein Informationssystem zu übertragen.
Sie bekommen dafür folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Fertigen Sie eine automatisierte Anwendung für die Verbesserung der Routinearbeiten im Rahmen der Textverarbeitung an. 

1.	Suchen Sie dafür eine praxisrelevante Anwendung in dem Umfeld verwaltungstechnischer oder betriebswirtschaftlicher Aufgaben. Begründen Sie dazu kurz Ihre Wahl.

2.	Erstellen Sie die Automation für den ausgewählten Prozess.

Enthalten soll Ihr Projekt: 
*Im Schriftsatz:* 
Dokumentenvorlage
Integrierte Textbausteine
Textmarken
*Im Formular:* 
Optionsfelder
Textfelder (mehrzeilig)
Kombinations- oder Listenfelder
Schaltflächen
*In VBA:	*
Deklarierte Variablen
Funktionierender Code
Kommentierung der Programmierzeilen

Wäre für jede sinnvolle Antwort dankbar. 

Gibt es evtl. fertige skripte oder oder...?

gruß 
eure
eyecat


----------



## Jana_bln (8. Juni 2010)

hi eyecat,
ich habe auch die gleiche aufgabe zu lösen 
kannst du mir da helfen?! hast du noch unterlagen davon? bitte bitte...
kikkka@gmx.de
lg
Jana


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2010)

Jana_bln hat gesagt.:


> ich habe auch die gleiche aufgabe zu lösen
> kannst du mir da helfen?! hast du noch unterlagen davon?


Ob das was wird, nach über zwei Jahren.

mfg Maik


----------



## blondi (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, eyecat
 ich habe auch die gleiche Aufgabe.  Kannst du mir vielleicht auch welche Unterlagen schicken oder die Idee dazu?
Bitte,bitte,bitte.........)) l.sveti@hotmail.com
Danke, Blondi


----------



## tombe (30. Dezember 2010)

Nur mal ein kleiner Hinweis an alle die in den kommenden 2, 4, 6, .. Jahren auch wieder nach einer Antwort fragen.

eyecat ist seit Februar 2008 hier angemeldet und hat in dieser Zeit 2 Beiträge geschrieben, wobei das hier wohl sein erster war.

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das er/sie hier kaum mehr aktiv ist und schon gar nicht seinen Beitrag von vor 2 Jahren beobachtet.

Vielleicht kann ein Admin diesen Beitrag mal schließen sonst fragt in 2012 wieder jemand nach einer Lösung (die Aufgabe scheint ja sehr beliebt zu sein).


----------

